# Carter Only vs TruBall HT release aids?



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

If anyone has any experience with either of these releases, or preferably both, opinions and/or feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks,
crunch


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

I had the Carter Evo + and it was a great release, but my buddy has a two finger HT and he let me try it a few weeks ago, this is the release I will be going to in the very near future.


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I currently have an Only and have tried shooting it for the past few weeks. It works flawlessly and the design of the mechanism is quite good. I find the release on it is quite crisp and the speed is highly adjustable thanks to the different crescents. The only drawback is that it cannot be shot with a click, which is the reason why mine will most likely be out the door very soon. I just can't seem to get used to shooting without a click.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

As a staff shooter for T.R.U Ball I have tried many of the releases and am really enjoying the HT in the 2 finger model. Absolutely flawless mechanism combined with micro adjustability so you can set it for exact style of shooting.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

Both sound nice. I'm on the fence about click or no click. I'm hoping to find someone local to give them a try.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

The nice part about having a click,for me personally,is that it tells me when I am in my shoot ready postion. I have mine set up to where when I move my drawing arm and elbow into proper position it "clicks",from there I simply begin using back tension.


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Being a bit of a release junkie I have a few BT's. Current favourite(s) are the Scott blackhole with a clicker and the Carter two moons with clicker. I also have a Stan MoreX without clicker that is very nice. I own the Carter Only as well and although I shot it quite well it has taken a bit of a back seat to the others. Very versatile with all the crescents and being able to flip them around. Countless adjustments available. The Tru ball HT is very nice as well and I may get another of these. Priced very well compared to the others.


----------



## Crunch (Nov 28, 2002)

I can certainly see how trying/ buying releases can be a slippery slope.The quest for the ultimate release is probably not too far removed from the hunt for the ultimate bow. lol.


----------

